# General > Recommendations >  Sinclairs Windows or Norscot?

## Liz

I have now received quotes from them both and there isn't much between them.

I know they are both good but just wondered which was the 'best'?

Thanks! :Grin:

----------


## henry20

I went with Norscot for my windows in 2002 and apart from a problem with one handle - which they sorted as soon as I contacted them, I have had no problems whatsoever and had great service from start to finish.

I was disappointed with Sinclair Windows service when asking for a price and wouldn't have touched them even if they were considerably cheaper.  Maybe they've improved customer services since then though.

Easter Ross gave great customer service too when I asked for a price, but Norscot won on price. Easter Ross were dearest of 3, but I'd have gone with them over Sinclair windows because of their customer service.

----------


## Liz

Thanks for the advice. Much appreciated. :Grin: 

I have to say though that Terry from Sinclairs Windows was very nice indeed.

----------


## sr666

I agree, Norscot is the one to choose.

----------


## igglepiggle

we had sinclairs install our windows and door, and also a cut down for patio doors, they were very good, quick, and tidy!  i agree terry is very good, does the best for you.  we had a problem with one of our handles on a bedroom window and they came the same day since there was men in the town.  very good!!

----------


## Liz

It would seem that they are both okay and wouldn't do wrong to go with either? :Grin:

----------


## bull

I have used this company three times now to supply and first fit three different buildings.
They have always been efficient, friendly, easy to deal with and reasonably priced.
I would have no hesitation in recommending them to anyone.
My properties are remote and very exposed, constantly battered by the elements and I have never had any problems with leaks or whistles.
Highly recommended.

----------


## Liz

Cheers Bull. I appreciate the recommendation. :Grin:

----------


## Margaret M.

Have sent you a PM.

----------


## Liz

Thanks Margaret. x

----------


## Bad Manners

Having had occasion to use both companies at diff times I would go back to Sinclair windows.

The quality of the windows is around the same but Sinclair win on customer care and installation.

Which ever you choose hope you will be warm and cosy

----------


## Liz

Thanks ever so much Bad Manners. 

Yes anything will be an improvement on the doors and windows we have just now. :Grin:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Having had occasion to use both companies at diff times I would go back to Sinclair windows.
> 
> The quality of the windows is around the same but Sinclair win on customer care and installation.
> 
> Which ever you choose hope you will be warm and cosy


Things must have improved because the quality of windows was superior at Norscot and Cairngorm & better guarantees,when the Sinclair man came to our house all he did was slag of Norscot and Cairngorm,telling me that a window is a window,they're all the same which at the time they certainly were not,the air gap in the sinclair windows was a lot less than the other two and in general they were flimsier in cross section.
Thats probably why they were so cheap.
I went with Cairngorm in the end.Best guarantees at the time and they were about the same price as Norscot.This was several years ago so like i said,things must have changed.

----------


## Liz

Oh crikey now I'm confused! :: 

It might be a case of eetle ottle black bottle.

----------


## juniper

I have also had both but sinclairs are far ahead of norscot for sevice still waiting for norscot to rectify problems after 9 years

----------


## Liz

Thanks Juniper. Sinclairs it is!!! :Grin:

----------


## stewart4364

I have just had windows fitted by Sinclairs and cannot find any reason to fault them, the quality was good, price slightly cheaper than Norscot, a lot cheaper than Easter Ross, Cairngorm and Trappers. The windows were also fitted with self cleaning glass which work a treat after they have become activated which is about 3 or 4 days after installation and assuming there is rain within that period as well. The windows were fitted by Colin Sutherland and Don Sutherland who said from the outset that the windows would take a fotrnight to fit and that is what they took. I selected the mahogany upvc frames with top swing style, mahagony faced MDF for the ingoes and mahogany facings. These were all fitted to a very high standard as I am very pernickety when work is done for me. When I was self employed I worked to the same ethos and any work I did for people would be to the same standard which I would expect as if the work was for myself. I did not have double standards, work for other people would have to be of a similar standard as for myself. The ingoes and facings were rubbed down, given a coat of medium mahogany stain, the nail holes filled with the appropriate cloour of wax crayon or wax crayons which would be mixed to give the correct shade, being practically indistinguishable from the surrounding wood.The ingoes and facings would then be rubbed down lightly again using a 600 grade wet and dry paper before giving them another coat of medium mahogany stain.
Once the stain was dried sufficiently a Briwax Original wax polish in a Spanish Mahogany finish was applied using 0000 steel wool to the ingoes and facings. When this was dried everything was buffed up to give a beautiful very smooth lustre finish. A lot of work is required to achieve this finish but one I think is well worth the effort that has been achieved. To get reasonable results it is the amount of work  put in to the preparation of the wood and to the finish you wish to achieve gives rise to  the final result. No matter what finishing materials you use it is the preparity work which ultimately signifies the final finish. Spending more time on the preparity work should mean less work on the finishing works to achieve the desired effect.

----------


## Liz

Many thanks indeed for such a great review.

I am glad that you are happy with your new windows and they sound lovely.

----------


## BRIE

we used Norscot, we asked both for a price Norscot were very professional & Geoffrey was lovely. Sinclairs on the other hand gave me a price for each individual window & when I asked for a price of them all together he told me I could work that out for myself! I found them very rude! they were cheaper than Norscot but I prefer to deal with someone with a better customer service.Norscot were brilliant even when we had a bit of a mishap with the door they came & collected it & repaired it within a week.

----------


## Liz

I take it that it wasn't Terry Clarke you spoke to Brie?

He was ever so nice and helpful (as indeed was Norscot)and wouldn't hesitate to deal with Sinclairs Windows as long as he is their representative. :Grin:

----------


## BRIE

no it wasnt Terry, & I have dealt with Terry before & he is lovely.
Norscot were a far superior window too & a much better guarantee.

----------


## Murph

i would recommend sinclair windows they have the most hard working and plesant fitters and always put there customers first.i had my windows installed by billy miller and tam mulraine theyb also never left any mess the hooverd right threw my house brillant.

----------


## DEEKER

Hello,we just had 10 windows,2 doors and a double french door fitted by norscot,the whole job took one week with two men and the quality of work was excellent,at the start we got prices from sinclairs as well and they were actually cheaper,but not much in it..make sure you haggle with them on price,we managed 700 pound off :Smile: 
They have both been fitting windows for years so they shouldn't be much between them in quality anyway.

----------


## annemarie482

norscot have been fantastic with us, we're building a house and have chopped and changed what we wanted near 5 times now ::  but they have been great, no arguements just swapped to what we asked. they we're always friendly, phoned us to keep us up to date with as and whens.
definatly would deal with them again  :Grin:

----------


## windswept

I couldnt comment on the work of either company, but given our ongoing experience with cairngorm windows (four years ) I would recommend whoever you choose is a member of a nationally recognised organisation like the Glass and glazing federation. 
It wont guarantee a good job but it does afford you some form of protection.

----------


## eezymover

I would highly recommend WINDOWCRAFT. They give excellent service and quality goods. Depots in Caithness, Orkney and Inverness.                     Tel -Gary Dickson 01955 641336/07831630234

----------


## janemac

Hiya,

We are in process of getting quotes for windows......
Who to choose??? 
Any more advice from anyone who has Sinclair or Norscot windows???

thanks  ::

----------


## shamrock2007

Had our kit from Norscot, along with windows & doors, can't fault them they are fine, had a problem with one window & they came & fixed it no problem, very helpful.  :Grin:

----------


## Foxy

> I would highly recommend WINDOWCRAFT. They give excellent service and quality goods. Depots in Caithness, Orkney and Inverness. Tel -Gary Dickson 01955 641336/07831630234


 
Windowcraft are highly recommended by me as well, have had windows and doors fitted excellent service and nothing was to much trouble. Price was good to.  :Grin:

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

I have Norscot windows and I also have wind and at times rain coming in them.  :: 
 Our house is exposed and we have had them back and forth changing the seals and so on but still the wind and muck gets in when the wind gets up .......   :Frown: 

I get grieff constantly from Weeboyagee that I should have used Geddes Windows ( good quality he reckons ) but the builders wanted to use Norscot and I went with them.  :: 

My friend has just had Sinclair windows fitted and the finish looks much better but thats only looks.

----------


## a9pikey

uv jot 2 watch sinclair windows fitted wrong window and wrong front door  so he said he would take money off the final price however he went back on his word and never done this and then we get letter saying we have 2 go 2 court so think long and hard about who u are going 2 use

----------


## windswept

For the past 4 and a half years I have been in dispute with a double glazing company who claim to build them thougher for highland weather (!!!) hopefully the case will reach court and conclusion soon but for some reason the company that issued the court writ against us are now reluctant to meet us in court. Doesnt take much working out why they keep stalling when you see the job the two best fitters they have did.   Its nice that you can see outside through the gap and it gives a very tunefull whistle when the north wind blows.

My advice to anyone looking to use a double glazing company would be to get one that is registered with a nationally recognised association which in the event of problems will afford some protection. Better still get hold of a good joiner and have them install windows. Avoid credit arranged by the companies as this is probably through a third party. Either way according to Cairngorm _fenestration is not a panacea_ (answers on a postcard please) Still Windswept

----------


## dragonfly

we had terrible problems with Cairngorm too, would never recommend them.  Have also used Easter Ross, Norscot and Sinclairs in the past, Easter Ross were more expensive but the quality was a lot better

----------


## Phill

Cairngorm - quality seems fine however I'm dubious about workmanship and the sales pitch.

Norscot - Quality again seems fine but the customer service is suspect in my opinion, this is based on a number of factors. In certain aspects they seem very good, these being the areas that don't cost much money, however when it is an area that incurs them some cost, the fault apparently lies with us!

Sinclair Windows - Terry is a nice guy, very engaging and I have time for him, but he is a salesman!
Go to the office / workshop on the Industrial Estate in Wick and speak to the gaffer.
We got the right windows and doors, at the right price and were lent the tools to fit them.

My opinion - Sinclair Windows.

----------


## Liz

Well we are getting new doors and windows fitted by Sinclairs Windows the first week in November.

So am very glad that they are recommended.  Thanks folks. Your feedback is very much appreciated. :Grin:

----------


## Scrabster Sue

Cairngorm took us to court for non-payment as we refused to pay for faulty windows and WE WON!!!!

Really poor customer services - beats me how they are still in business as I've never heard a good word about them (found out after we had ordered from them unfortunately).

That's why it's so helpfu to read forums like this - before you buy.

Sorry this is not helping with the Sinclairs/Norscot debate!

----------


## over-the-ord

18 windows to replace, so did in stages got sinclairs to fit to front of house, after many calls about leaking window one year later the came and sealed around all windows, which wasnt done at the time  :: ...... so told them i will get another company for the remaining 10 windows and 2 doors go Norscot and after a year the front door handle broke called them and they came that day, so would recommend them   ::  windows been in 8 yrs now and no problems

----------


## sweetpea

I think it's 6 and 2 3's between the lot of them.

----------

